# Fuel Clogging



## E_Net_Rider (Jun 4, 2010)

I ran across this issue of clogging a few years back. I don't remember if the oil had stabilizer in it or if I added some. Fuel was mixed and stored in a 1 gallon JustRite container. These containers are very tough for plastic and can safely store such stuff as MEK.
I forget which tools at this time, but the screen in the carburetor got clogged. I cleaned and it ran for a short time before clogging again. I cleaned again, cleaned line, tank, and filter. Filled from the same can and it clogged again.
Worse yet, during that last tear down I added fuel to one of my other tools and clogged it as well. Not knowing the source of what was clogging the carbs, I bought a new plastic gas can and oil and after cleaning my problems were in the past.

Recently discovering the higher octane requirements because of alcohol, I mixed a fresh batch and added stabilizer, about a month ago. I ran part of a tank through big saw. I got WeedEater 1600 out the other day and tank was dry. It had been quite awhile since I used it. It has a poor design where the fuel line goes through the bottom of the tank and the line fitting tightly in the hole is the only seal, so it slowly leaks.
I tanked up with that mix and after several pulls it fired right up, but only running about 30 seconds before it started acting up and with each start it running for a shorter period.
I tore down and cleaned carb. Same results. This morning I tore it down again, double checked everything. Flushed line, filter, and tank and freshly fueled. It ran about a minute before starting to starve again.

What could be causing the trouble?
It gets past the tank filter and then clogs the screen in the carb.
Did I just get bad fuel?
Can oil cause this problem? I'm down to making the last gallon of a 6 gallon of mix oil container. It is the Poulan synthetic and appears to not have stabilizer in it.
The stabilizer is new and made by G Fuel. A green earth product that is supposed to stabilize for up to a year.
I've noted that some threads recommend a metal gas can. Is there a known problem of fuel in a plastic gas can? (Why would they recommend metal?)

Thanks for help in advance. Tearing down carbs repeatedly is not fun and I'd like to slay this demon.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm thinkin a new fuel line. new fuel filter, and fresh 40:1 mix would solve most of this problem.
fwiw


----------



## E_Net_Rider (Jun 4, 2010)

glenjudy said:


> I'm thinkin a new fuel line. new fuel filter, and fresh 40:1 mix would solve most of this problem.
> fwiw


Can you explain why? The line is good and I flushed both line and filter backwards with carb cleaner.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Alot of the time the fuel filters break apart internally, flushing them with carb cleaner only makes things worse.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

E_Net_Rider said:


> Can you explain why? The line is good and I flushed both line and filter backwards with carb cleaner.


Well, you've indicated that you've 'cleaned' the line and fuel filter and the carb screen is still getting clogged, so, that don't seem to be workin for yuh.
make sure the carb screen is clean, put in new line and filter.


----------



## E_Net_Rider (Jun 4, 2010)

justin3 said:


> Alot of the time the fuel filters break apart internally, flushing them with carb cleaner only makes things worse.


That might make sense. What I saw on the carb screen might resemble the material the filter is made of. It is not the stone/ceramic type but appears to be a fibrous material. And priced 2 to 3 times the stone type.

I'll give the carb a quick flush this morning and replace the filter hoping that takes care of it. The fuel in tank from before yesterdays flushing, I poured into a clear container and see nothing in it that should plug. But it is rather dark with the oil.
Thanks.


----------



## E_Net_Rider (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I would not have thought that.
New filter after cleaning and it ran perfect for over 20 minutes. It sat for a week and I'm back to problem.

The filter was never used but been around here for a few years. Did it start to break down just sitting? It was one of the felt type.\

Is there a recommendation as to what is the best type and possibly brand?
I'd rather have the filter in the tank plug than to gunk up carburetor.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

> New filter after cleaning and it ran perfect for over 20 minutes. It sat for a week and I'm back to problem.


Did you replace the fuel line as suggested? They will dissolve from the inside out and clog the screen in the carburetor,as you describe.


----------

